# I've missed my Forums!



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

I have not had my computer for a while due to the hard drive stuffing up, but it's all fixed, it's great to be back on here!
Hope everyone is good


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome back! I'd be lost without my computer these days, and to think I was so against using one to begin with.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome back..!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Thankyou


----------

